# Key prob



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

Hi all. I went to get into my car today and the key transmitter would not open the car/disengage the alarm. I tried over and over, then went in to get the spare key and got the same results. Eventually it worked and now seems fine. Very strange that it would be intermittent. A computer malfunction? Obviously it's not the key. Has anyone had similar problems with their keys?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine did the same thing along with my trunk not opening with the key. It was intermittently working on both key fobs. In my case it was the BCM (Body Control Module) that was on its way out. 

Other's who have had problems have had their door actuator replaced.

The BCM is located up under the dash behind the glove box. If you need a new BCM you'll need your key codes. Your dealer can get them for you, but you can save time by having them ready. 

IF it is your BCM, and it is replaced, make sure you get the NEW BCM key code. The old one will be outdated. All the other codes should remain the same. You will also get 2 new key fobs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you buy the BCM`s from the dealer? Or are aftermarket sources providing them?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mine was replaced under warranty.....

I would think this would be a Pontiac only part being there are GM key codes programmed in it to power other functions. 

I was told the PCM was a 500.00 part, I don't know the cost of a BCM.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

My key fob acts up from time to time as well. I'd hit the unlock button and get no response no matter how close I am to the car or how hard I'd press it. You can just open up the door w/ the key since the alarm will stop as soon as you start the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'd get your BCM checked if its under warranty...... that could be an expensive part. If the BCM is acting up..... one day it may quit all together.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

mine will respond in a similar matter if i have other keys near the key to unlock or lock. no matter how close or far. it's been like that from day one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My remote won't work unless I am pretty close to the car. Maybe 20ft or so with no obstruction.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> My remote won't work unless I am pretty close to the car. Maybe 20ft or so with no obstruction.


Yeh, me too. 20 ft? How about 10 feet or less? It has been that way since I got it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I never measured the distance but it isn't very far. :willy::willy:


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

tested mine one day this week. i came up with 60 ft being the best distance i can get on a recular basis


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Supercharge the remote*

Supercharge the remote!!! with some mods. Buy one of those cell phone antenna boosters and stick it inside of the remote! Presto High performance Key Fob!!! Just kiddin' guys! I know someone would try it!:lol: Put some aluminum foil around your key chain and see if that helps! Sorry.:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Extra battery packs to boost the voltage! :willy: :cheers


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Wet or Dry Nitros? Ya think?:lol:


----------

